# Do you think parts for hs624 will be discontinued soon?



## winginit (Dec 10, 2011)

i just bought a hs624 on tracks hydro for $400 a super great price .I am thinking of stock piling some new parts to have for spares for years to come.
Did Honda stop making the 624 in 2016?
Does anyone stock pile parts?
I want to get extra set of cables another set of tracks.
What are the parts I should get well I can still get them ?

Thanks


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I doubt that you'll run into that issue any time soon but you never know these days. 

The HS624 line got a bigger engine some time in the late 90s or early 2000s, someone correct me if I am wrong, hence you have the HS724 rather than HS624. 

Most parts are interchangeable in the HS line (parts not pertinent to the motors) i.e. Hydrostatic transmission, right reduction gear case, impeller, auger transmission, control cover, levers, lever mechanism etc etc. 

If serviced properly and routinely then the machine can last you for many many more years. I'd just get a spare set of tracks if I was you, just in case. Tracks are the only thing perishable on these machines, that I could think of, and if those are discontinued and you need a set then you'd be in a pickle. Just ask any Yamaha YS series owners .


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JnC said:


> I doubt that you'll run into that issue any time soon but you never know these days.
> 
> The HS624 line got a bigger engine some time in the late 90s or early 2000s, someone correct me if I am wrong, hence you have the HS724 rather than HS624.
> 
> ...


HS624 and HS724 use the same tracks, and the last HS724 model made was 2015, so I figure tracks will still be available for the next 10-15 years at minimum. Same may apply for cables but I am not positive on that.
:blowerhug:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's probably not a bad idea to have extra cables on hand regardless of what brand of snowblower you are talking about. The cables probably take the most abuse through continued use of any part on the machine. It would be better to have the cable on hand than to have one snap in the middle of the worst storm of the winter and have to hope a dealer has one in stock or to wait for it to be delivered. Other than that, if there are any seals or bearings specific to any one model, it would be nice to have them on hand if you are so inclined.

I know this place has been mentioned before as a good online source for Honda parts.

All Years Honda Snowblower Parts

One of the really helpful features of searching for parts through them is that when you locate your particular model, and find the part you are looking for, if you open the page for that particular part, scroll down and there will be a list of all the machines in the Honda line that that part fits. As you can see with this one, the clutch cable fits both the HS624 and the HS724. 

54510-767-A11 HONDA SEE PART DETAILS - SUP; CABLE, CLUTCH (Honda Code 6384689).

If it were an engine part, for example, the list would probably include every engine, or piece of equipment with that engine, that it would fit.

Since the new HSS line of snowblowers is being introduced, and will be produced here in the U.S.A., the HS line will no doubt be just those remaining in stock at dealerships.


----------



## winginit (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful info. I just got back from west end power in Danbury . I asked a couple questions they didn't want to really bother with me. I understand they want to sell new stuff. They had 5 Honda blowers two on tracks from last year and 3 new on wheels. They are pretty.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

winginit said:


> I asked a couple questions they didn't want to really bother with me. I understand they want to sell new stuff.



Hmmm....the replacement parts I've bought are new, and usually cost a pretty penny. I've found that if one dealership doesn't want to take my money or take time to answer my questions, there's another one that will.


But enough of that...we'll look forward to hearing about your HS624.


----------

